# Best LSP for a Black Car



## GTIKris (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi, I'm a bit of a novice when it comes to detailing and was wondering anyone could help.

I've been using AG Ultra Deep Shine for some time now and thanks to some the awesome results achieved by the members here that its time for a change.

UDS seems to give a nice even finish but IMHO it doesn't last long and the shine could be deeper. I was just wondering what products everyone would recommend to give a really deep and wet shine and to make a pearlescent flake really sparkle?

Looking for a balance between price and performance!

Cheers,

Kris


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

I think the answer is a test of different products to see what looks good in your eyes. Some people love waxes and others prefer sealents.

I've been using waxes for a couple of years now, collinite 476 for durability, pinnacle soveregn as a more short term high finish product but recently ive been using a sealent, chemical guys jetseal 109, which im finding beats everything i've used before. Its fairly cheap, easy to apply, durable, has a really dark finish in the shade and a really glittery sparkle when in the sun. I genuinly feel its one of the best allrounders on the market.

Remember, prep is the key, so you might need clay, cleaners, polishes and a glaze before you apply your finishing product. Im told Chemical Guys EZ Creme Glaze With Acrylic Shine is perfect before jetseal so maybe a great combo.

Anyway here's a few pics of mine from a rare sunny day in the week and 2 coats of jetseal. Its vw diamond black pearl


----------



## Candypants (Jul 18, 2007)

For a no fuss finish on black

Once the prep is done (good wash, dewax, clay if necessary, rewash, polish with Menzerna Final Finish on white edge pad, rewash)

*Optimum Car Wax*

This is just one layer that took all of 10 minutes to apply using two Aquatouch ultrasoft microfibres

I usually add another quick layer and the top it after each wash. Easily getting 3 months out of it if I don't top it

Just make sure you shake the bottle well before use.



















Oh and some pearl flake in my Subie paint (bonnet shot)


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Menzerna PORD3.02 + PO85RE5


----------



## GTIKris (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks for the advice guys. Some beautiful finishes there. Exactly the reason why I chose a black car!

Winrya, thats exactly the kinda finish I am looking for from my Diamond Black GTI! Maybe a sealant is the way to go then. Whats jetSeal's durability like?

How did the finish look with a decent wax?

I definitely need to invest in some Menzerna polishes. VAG paint is so damn hard and as I work by hand there isn't much that touches it!


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

GTIKris said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. Some beautiful finishes there. Exactly the reason why I chose a black car!
> 
> Winrya, thats exactly the kinda finish I am looking for from my Diamond Black GTI! Maybe a sealant is the way to go then. Whats jetSeal's durability like?
> 
> ...


Durability is up there with collinite 476 which is generally regarded as the best.

As far as the wax finish goes, the car looked mint, very similar when detailed but without as much metallic flake. What i found with waxes is that when it rains, the car looked dirty, without rain after a couple of days it attracts all the dust and looked dirty. Then at that point i needed to wash it to get the finish back. Also, sometimes the wax would cause slight marring, which yes, was removed with a bit of qd but it was hassle. I also noticed, a slight brush against the car (jeans for example when getting in) would mark the paint and need polishing out but...................with jetseal i have none of these problems, it stays clean for weeks, the water sheets off, it doesnt mark, and it doesnt marr.

I love the stuff and its stinted my crazy detailing purchases. I'm tempted to try dodo and victoria as i love buying new products but i know they will be a waste. One thing though, waxes are so much more enjoyable to apply and remove (oh and the smell) but hey, you cant have it all


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Prep prep prep is the key - only if yo thoroughly prep the paintwork will you get the desired results from any LSP.

Then its up to you what LSP yuo choose, personally I have never got on with sealents in the looks department, finding them to look artificial and lack any warmth and on dark colours this just doesn't appeal to me despite them being able to produce very sharp reflections. Personally I always turn to a glaze followed by a wax for my own LSP combos, and on black I would personally be going with Meguiars #7 Show Car Glaze followed either by Victoria Concours wax for a deep gloss shine, or Dodo Purple Haze for a slightly wetter shine. Both of these waxes in combination with #7 will provide a deep warm look that in my eyes no paint sealent can really match, and so would always be my choice on a dark colour... Durability of these products also looks to be pretty good, three layers of Concours easily getting two months.

If you are feeling a little more flush, then stepping up to Swissvax Cleaner Fluid followed by Swissvax Saphir wax would work an absolute dream on black paint for a deep and wet looking shine - this was tried out on a black VectraC at a detailing meet some time ago, and the finish stole the show as far as the majority of people attending were concerned for its depth, warmth and wettness - and thiswas up against sealents and carnaubas alike... well worth considering.

Re: JetSeal durability, I have no personal experience of the durability of the product but there's a test thread currently running by finer_details which may be of interest to you where its up against Wolfgang Deep Gloss... Its too early to really say, but the results of that test weren't looking that favourable for the JetSeal. I'm sure others who have used JetSeal will also be able to give an insight into its durability...


----------



## GTIKris (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks gents, I really appreciate your input


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Got to be Blackfre Wet Diamond


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Porta said:


> Menzerna PORD3.02 + PO85RE5


Hehe :thumb: :buffer:


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

Optimum looks awesome :thumb:


----------



## Candypants (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks mate.

Not bad for a single application in a rush eh


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

Candypants said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Not bad for a single application in a rush eh


hahah, I'm always in a rush, so need to pick up something like this!


----------



## linty264 (Mar 13, 2006)

Dont forget about nattys blue only 12 quid and still a fan of it after tryin alot of other brands of wax including the blackfire and vics concours. But blackfire is such a great wax to work with goes on and comes off soo easily.


----------

